# Which riding style do you ride english or western???



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

What do you ride english or western????

If you wanna you can reply with what type of dicipline you do.
ex. western pleasure, dressage etc.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I ride english pleasure mainly. Plus I do some mounted games :-D fun fun fun!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Western. In time I'd also like to teach Joshie to use a cart.


----------



## bway1341 (Nov 10, 2008)

I pick both we do everything HUS,Jumping,Halter,Roping,Western Pleasure, trail riding, Probably More that I am forgetting


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

English.


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm just learning, but I'm learning English in a community dominated by western.

It's awkward going to school and talking to other students about horsemanship, when they all do barrel racing and trail riding. I really like doing English though so far, I'm hoping to learn Western someday.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

My horse is an English horse, but I help train Western horses.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm an English girl :wink: Love jumping, but I am focussing more on dressage recently.


----------



## Saddlebred girl (Apr 22, 2008)

I ride english and saddleseat equitation


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I ride English & do hunter jumping.


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

I grew up riding Western, I had never even sat in an English saddle. But when I got Ike, he is an English horse, so I decided I was ready to take the leap and learn English. I still ride both, but definitely prefer English now... it just feels so much more natural to me!

We ride mainly just for pleasure... trail rides and such. But I do a little Dressage and reining with him as well.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

western, why want anyone want to ride any other style.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

It may be that I've ridden primarily English for the past 11 years, but I am defintely partial to it. I've ridden some Western, but I feel sort of 'disconnected' when I do. The saddle is big and thick... I feel like it isolates me from the horse and the ambiguities of his movement. I'm not used to having slack reins either. I feel more confident with constant 'communication' with my horse's mouth. This allows me to be a great deal lighter when I halt, it seems.

Maybe I'm imagining it all, but this is the sense I get.

I'm actually the very happiest when I'm riding bareback... then I can _really_ feel the movement of my horse and ask her to halt, slow down, speed up, change direction all with my seat and leg. What can I say, I like having very close, subtle communication with my horses.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i love barback too


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

western and im planning on doing alot as of now i trail ride, but later on im hoping to do some reining or cutting,


----------

